# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  Simplification of Work Processes and Procedures course in Barlen, Paris, Roma, Amster

## دورة تدريبية

*Almjd for Quality and Human Resource Development invite you to participate in our training course:*
Simplification of Work Processes and Procedures

*Which will be held  evry week in London, Kuala Lumpur, Istanbul, Barlen, Paris, Roma, Amsterdam,* * Stockholm** and Dubai* 
*To contact us*
*website: www.almjd-hr.com*
*Emile: info@almjd-hr.com*
*Mobile 00962795447255* 

*Which Accredited by the University of Western America and Harvard, Cambridge, and Manchester International Training Collages*

*The following are Quality and Productivity courses:*
Simplification of Work Processes and Procedures
ASQ Introduction to Quality Engineering
Certified Quality Management Professional
Strategic Quality Management
EFQM - Journey to Excellence
Total Quality Management - Tool Box for Continual Improvement
ASQ Certified Manager of Quality - Organizational Excellence Refresher
ASQ Approved Lean Six Sigma Green Belt
Process Management - Mapping and Improvement
EFQM - Leaders for Excellence
Continual Improvement
ASQ Certified Manager of Quality - Organizational Excellence Refresher
Understanding and Implementing Six Sigma
Improving Productivity through Quality and Cost Reduction
*website** :www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

